# rc or inetd? What should I use?



## fullauto (Mar 28, 2012)

*R*ecently installed FreeBSD for the first time in 15 years, and forgot how much I really don't know about this gem. *R*ight off the bat I would like to know why I keep hearing people say no one uses inetd anymore? After that I would like to know what the differences are between inetd and rc? VERY new to this and would greatly appreciate any help!


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 29, 2012)

inetd(8) is a mini-server that runs all the time and can start other servers on demand.  That is less needed now that available memory is usually measured in gigabytes.  The other method is just to run those servers all the time.  For example, sshd(8) is usually run by enabling it in /etc/rc.conf:

```
sshd_enable="YES"
```


----------



## fullauto (Mar 29, 2012)

*T*hanks. So basically, now that available memory is so much larger than it traditionally was when unix was first made, there is no need to the Superserver. Nice to know.


----------



## debguy (Apr 12, 2012)

I disagree.

inetd is a port monitor that launches particular d*ae*mons on particular ports, security options checked, on a need be basis. The difference between, say, telnetd and in.telnetd is simple.  One runs always, the other opens a process each time it's requested on the configured port. Which does the package your installing setup easier for?  You don't want to spend time. What does the software author say is preferred?

There are many subtle differences.  Can telnetd handle multple logins? *N*o. *C*an in.telnetd launch multiple instances, maybe use new ports? *I*f it can't maybe some in.server can. *I*n general it's more sa*ne* to use inetd, it does security and limiting and uses less memory and it's easier to know when servers are being used remotely when.

*O*n the other hand if it's a daemon that gets highly frequently queries (maybe mysqld) then waiting for inetd *to* open and close it might be slow. 

*T*he idea "every one uses portmap and 100 servers and has no idea which service always running will be which port" and no one has in.anything is just not true. *M*any like simplicity.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 13, 2012)

Hardly anyone uses inetd, let alone the horribly insecure telnetd, on FreeBSD anymore, so this piece of advice is really outdated on this operating system. Modern FreeBSD installations run separate daemons for almost every service nowadays, and inetd is all but deprecated. It's probably only around for historical/compatibility reasons. Starting services from /etc/rc.conf is the modern FreeBSD way.


----------

